# Electric Cello EQ/Tone



## Celloissimo

Hey all

I've been trying to find a good tone for the eCello using a regular amp. I know there's no way to exactly replicate the unique resonance of the actual acoustic instrument, but the closest thing to it would be helpful. Fiddling with the EQ, I have found the resulting tone to be too bright in the treble frequencies, even when turned down, and the bass + mids cranked all the way up.


----------

